

Photonic, Web Photo Viewer for iOS and Android Devices - cata
http://photonic.onsysol.com/index.html

======
cata
Photonic is a web based photo viewer for iOS and Android devices that provides
the same photo viewing experience users are accustomed to when using native
applications.

Any feedback will be greatly appreciated, thanks!

